# About Tayda 3PDT



## Travis (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't know the difference beetwen this footswitchs.... 









						ALPHA 3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch
					

ALPHA | 3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Latching | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						3PDT Stomp Foot / Pedal Switch Momentary
					

3PDT | ON-ON | Momentary | Solder Lugs | Long Lasting | High Quality




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 8, 2019)

The price, size, manufacturer. 

Disregard the momentary switch.

Get the blue ones. They're industry standard


----------



## Travis (Nov 8, 2019)

And what is momentay?


----------



## Travis (Nov 8, 2019)

I don´t know the difference.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

RCZ said:


> I don´t know the difference.


Momentary is like it momentarily switches while you hold it down... when you let go it switches back...


----------



## Travis (Nov 8, 2019)

So  the standard is the 2.49 dollars one?

Thx you all


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

RCZ said:


> So  the standard is the 2.49 dollars one?
> 
> Thx you all


Yeah those look right...
I’ve never bought switched from Tayda
I get mine here...








						3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Old Blood Red
					

This latching stomp switch fits the standard 3PDT wiring board layout for nearly all boutique guitar pedals. With solder lug terminals and a satisfying click.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 8, 2019)

The Alphas are better quality hence why they cost more. Or at least that is the idea, I have never had any issue with the blue ones, but like K Pedals I have been buying them mostly from Love My Switches. They also sell the nice Taiway toggle switches.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 8, 2019)

Order from Lovemyswitches, my last batch I got from tayda (on a whim due to 15% off) are not working out too great. Never had an issue with BLMS.


----------



## mywmyw (Nov 8, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> Order from Lovemyswitches, my last batch I got from tayda (on a whim due to 15% off) are not working out too great. Never had an issue with BLMS.


how so?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 8, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> how so?



In this last batch when you click on a pedal it will turn on but then the actuator never turns off the pedal it just springs in there until you jiggle it around to get it to catch. I bought 20 and I think 6 have had this issue so far and I still have three more to use.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> In this last batch when you click on a pedal it will turn on but then the actuator never turns off the pedal it just springs in there until you jiggle it around to get it to catch. I bought 20 and I think 6 have had this issue so far and I still have three more to use.


That sucks...
I order a lot from Tayda but for some reason I’ve never tried their switches...
I’m glad now I haven’t ...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 12, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> That sucks...
> I order a lot from Tayda but for some reason I’ve never tried their switches...
> I’m glad now I haven’t ...


Go with Tayda if you like loud switches.   Love my switches are much quieter and the epoxy is more uniform.


----------



## HamishR (Nov 12, 2019)

I've bought loads of the Tayda switches and never had any problems at all, except for one switch which had faulty threading for the nut.  Never experienced any loud popping with them unless I left off the dropping resistor.  Maybe I'm lucky??  I have bought some black ones (can't remember where from) which seem a bit nicer but not that different.


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2019)

That's odd, the switches I've been getting from Tayda lately are some of the quietest I've ever used. 

Same with Hamish, the only "defect" I recall having was poor threading on a nut.   

I was under the impression that the blue ones were all coming from the same manufacturer. (except the ones with the sharp corners, those are awful)


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 12, 2019)

I truly believe I just got a bad batch, the machine making them had a hangover or something. I love tayda for everything else but BLMS gets my love when I can.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 12, 2019)

Good to know. Tayda has really been upping their game with better quality parts so it wouldn't surprise me if they have better switches now. This was based on the blue ones I bought from them a long time ago. Compared to BLMS, they made a much louder ka-thunk when clicking.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 12, 2019)

I've used the blue Tayda switches for a while. Have experimented with one each from other brands and was never impressed enough to justify higher costs, etc.


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2019)

I think they changed at some point in the past few years...   I was buying them exclusively from Tayda, then I ordered several hundred from Daier and they seemed to be identical. 

Once those ran out I started ordering them in small quantities from Tayda again and immediately noticed that they had less of a clunk when switching.

I don't think I've ever ordered a 3PDT from BLMS so can't compare to those.


----------



## BurntFingers (Nov 12, 2019)

Customers outside the US don't really have the luxury. The shipping costs at love my switches are 3 times that of tayda. 

For me in new zealand it'd cost $16 economy, which they won't replace if it goes missing, so that means dhl express at $36 which is insane for 3 switches. 

I've never had a bad switch from tayda in about the 30 I've ordered. No reason to change now. They've got their supply chain sorted out too.


----------



## twebb6778 (Nov 12, 2019)

Agreed - LMS have insane shipping prices to Australia and Tayda have never steered me wrong. Even when I've had to get express shipping from Tayda it's miles cheaper and gets to me in a few days.


----------



## HamishR (Nov 16, 2019)

The price of shipping from Tayda to Australia is hilarious - it's cheaper than posting stuff in Australia. And if I order over $60 or so from Mouser HK it's free, although their component prices are a lot higher than Tayda in general.  But sometimes Mouser is the only place which has some stuff.  I mainly use Mouser for Switchcraft jacks and Hammond enclosures.  Sometimes they'll have through-hole transistors I want, such as BC550C or BC549C and if you buy in bulk it's pretty good.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 16, 2019)

If Digi-Key had decently priced switches and jacks I wouldn’t shop anywhere else. BLMS have crazy shipping costs, as much as I’d love to support them. I’ve done plenty of US/Canada shipping and there’s no way it’s that much.


----------



## Joben Magooch (Nov 21, 2019)

Tayda switches have always worked just fine and held up quite well for me. To me though, their switches have always been a lot quieter and just "lighter" sounding. Like, when you press the switch, it feels like it takes less force to activate and it almost feels as though there's just "less". I don't know if that really makes sense - to me BLMS and others just seem to feel more substantial, more weighty, more durable, whatever - but, like I said - I haven't ever had any issues with Tayda switches either, so I don't know that they really matter. 

In short, BLMS and etc switches sound and "feel" more sturdy to me, but Tayda's have never given me any trouble


----------

